

Dear pg, could you give us a graph of noprocrast vs override and new-visit rates? - niels_olson

I would like to know what the optimal noprocrast setting is, or at least have more information about how to modify my behavior.
======
pg
I'd have to collect the data before I graphed it, so probably not. I'm busy
now trying to improve performance. All my recent gains in that dept have
already been consumed by growth.

I'm probably going to get rid of override anyway.

------
hs
aren't noprocrast & override private data? _blush_

~~~
palish
As long as individuals aren't identified, a graph seems fine.

